# pedigree confusion



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

trying to understand my cosmos pedigree sheet a bit better. its all in abbreviations. what do the following things mean....
CH (next to the name), wh blk pts(cosmo has this next to his name), wh
this is a long shot as well but my breeders name is janice sanders......has anyone heard of her? would like to inform her of the genetic problem my puppy has so she can save someone else from the trouble but dont have her contact as i had a middle party help me in the purchase of the puppy. i know that she is from Oklahoma and the puppy had its shots in midway clinic. she has a breeder number 73-a-1498 but have no idea how this helps me track her.
any help appreciated


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

"wh blk pts(cosmo"

White black points.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

kinda figured that one but is that better than wh? bit confused on the difference.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CH in front of the name means Champion. wh blk pts White with black points. I don't know anything about breeder number. It could be a USDA number. Lady's Mom will know more about that. Is the pedigree the 3 generation you can get from AKC? 

Tina


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> trying to understand my cosmos pedigree sheet a bit better. its all in abbreviations. what do the following things mean....
> CH (next to the name), wh blk pts(cosmo has this next to his name), wh
> this is a long shot as well but my breeders name is janice sanders......has anyone heard of her? would like to inform her of the genetic problem my puppy has so she can save someone else from the trouble but dont have her contact as i had a middle party help me in the purchase of the puppy. i know that she is from Oklahoma and the puppy had its shots in midway clinic. she has a breeder number 73-a-1498 but have no idea how this helps me track her.
> any help appreciated[/B]



Hi,
CH beside the name means Champion. White with black points means the Malt is white with black nose and pads. It's typical for Maltese breeders to register the dog with this description.

I have a friend in Oklahoma who shows so will ask her if she knows how you can contact her breeder. What is the kennel name on the pedigree? What are the parents' names of your pup?

Cathy A


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

White with black points means white coat with black nose, pads of feet, etc.
Since it just says wh I would guess the breeder didn't care to elaborate on
points and just specified white coat. 
You could call the Midway clinic and see if they have info to share. I would
guess you might get confirmation but whether they will share a phone number
of a client is debatable. 
I don't know of a Janice Sanders but I do know Oklahoma has many puppymills.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

the pedigree is AKC certificate and there are 4 generations. sire: curtuss damrasie
grandparents: austin powers perryman, princess penelope perryman, brady XIII, angelica amore of candi's

all very confusing to me i must say. would have thought i understood it all because my gran is champion breeder of field spaniels in england. but with me being in mexico right now i cant show her the papers and she "doesn't do all this new technology" so computers are out hahaha.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

cosmo has wh blk pts but 2 of the great grandparents have just wh which is why i ask. just want to understand the whole thing better. thanks for the info


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am sorry to say but with the names of puppy's ancestor's not having a kennel name attached I would bet that Cosmos came from a Puppy Mill. You say that she has genetic problems. Do you mind elaborating on them?


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

> I am sorry to say but with the names of puppy's ancestor's not having a kennel name attached I would bet that Cosmos came from a Puppy Mill. You say that she has genetic problems. Do you mind elaborating on them?[/B]



it seems alot of his great great grandparents have the name 'winhar' and 'sunncrest'. comso has congestive heart failure and trachea collapse. i have him well medicated and there is no question of me returning him after i have become attached. there is an address for the breeder but no phone number.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Unfortunately, Janice Sanders is on the USDA "puppy mill" list. 73-a-1498 is her USDA certification number. Look under Oklahoma:

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf

Don't waste your time trying to call her. I'm sure she doesn't care what genetic problem Cosmo has. She'll just keep breeding his parents and passing on the heartbreak. :angry: 

Did you get Cosmo from a pet shop? And internet website? Did they offer any guarentee to reimburse genetic conditions?


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

> Unfortunately, Janice Sanders is on the USDA "puppy mill" list. 73-a-1498 is her USDA certification number. Look under Oklahoma:
> 
> http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf
> 
> ...


 thanks for the research. that is so sad! i went through a reputable vet close to my house who said they had checked everything out. lets just say i had no reason to doubt....everything looked official....and with the name and address it looked to me like a legitimate breeder. plus he cost $1600 my friend who owns a maltese in dallas also helped me out. just shows that these places really dont check the dogs they breed. poor cosmo....at least he ended up with a mummy that cares for him. with all his problems he could have easily have been purchased by someone who couldnt afford all the treatments he has needed so far. they offered me a guarantee and to replace cosmo but i refused to give him back. to me he is my baby now....you wouldnt give a human child back if there were problems and that is kinda how i feel with cosmo but its heartbreaking that more pups are going to be born with this condition. again thanks for the help though. hope this helps others looking for a pup to be more vigilant.
at least my boy is still beautiful :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496268
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry you have to go through this  Unfortunately, irresponsible breeding practices just continue to cause heartbreak. I am just shocked to read that you bought him from a vet. I don't know what kind of vet would support a puppy mill. But, I guess in this sick world we live in it shouldn't surprise me that there is a vet out there that would want to selfishly profit off the sale of a puppy mill animal, and then profit off of the health problems it may have later down the road.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=496271
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont worry.....i am with a different vet for the problems....one that cares so much about little cosmo that she hasn't charged me for many of my appointments and some medicines.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cosmo is very lucky to have you to love him and take care of him. :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Black points usually mean pigmentation on the nose, pads of the feet,eye rims. Sometimes the claws can be black. Billy was registered as White with black points he has black claws.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, how sad. I am glad that you are using a different vet than the one that hooked you up with the puppy mill. I hope that Cosmos' condition stabilizes and improves. He's very lucky to have you for his mummy!

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am very glad that Cosmo has you for a mommy. You are not alone.....many of our members find out after the fact that their pups have come from places that they'd rather not support or even know about. There is nothing that you can do to change Cosmo's background. BUT when you get another Maltese (and you will one day) you will be more educated and will know a lot more about what to look for.......Welcome to SM!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

when you know better, you do better. Hooray he has you!

happy new year,

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I asked my friend in Oklahoma is she knew of your breeder and she's never heard of her. I see though that one of the members found her on the puppy mill list so you should be able to track her down if that's still your plan.

Welcome to SM. It a great site full of great people and lots of info on Maltese.

Cathy A


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad that Cosmo has you for a mummy. So many of our SM members have furbabies that came from Puppy Mills or Backyard Breeders and it's sad to hear of all the medical problems and heartbreak. Tilly was my rescue from a Pet Store/Puppy Mill and I've been very lucky so far with her health.

I'm so glad to be a member of SM, though, because everyone is so helpful about medical problems and questions. The people herre are the best, imo.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm so glad that Cosmo has a wonderful mom like you!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am sorry to hear you were mislead yet I am glad that Cosmo is with you and you can take care of him.

I hope the best for you both.

Melanie


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I believe I would notify the vet that referred you to the breeder of the situation with your puppy & the puppy mill connection. Perhaps he has no idea what he is recommending.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

> I believe I would notify the vet that referred you to the breeder of the situation with your puppy & the puppy mill connection. Perhaps he has no idea what he is recommending.[/B]


of course this was the first thing i did when i found out about the puppymill. the vet obv said that he thought it was a legitimate breeder but there again who knows what the truth really is. im guessing of course he is going to say that if indeed he was knowledgeable on what he was doing.if he really didnt know hopefully he will research better for someone else or just use breeders he knows personally.


----------

